# Lost notebook or stolen headphones...



## Supertramp (Mar 12, 2009)

So four out of towners rolled through, and a few of them had ipods, so them, and my punker friends and i drank with them down by the tracks, and one of them asked to borrow my headphones, so of course i said no because they had called me an oogle earlier, and i wasnt quite sure if they were serious. well, he finally offered to lend me his journal that he had apparantly kept for a good portion of his travels, and it had letters back and forth from his wife, and how and where he wants to be buried, so i was curious as to your opinion of if he ripped me off and bailed town, or he still desperately desires that notebook.


----------



## john1158 (Mar 12, 2009)

Supertramp said:


> So four out of towners rolled through, and a few of them had ipods, so them, and my punker friends and i drank with them down by the tracks, and one of them asked to borrow my headphones, so of course i said no because they had called me an oogle earlier, and i wasnt quite sure if they were serious. well, he finally offered to lend me his journal that he had apparantly kept for a good portion of his travels, and it had letters back and forth from his wife, and how and where he wants to be buried, so i was curious as to your opinion of if he ripped me off and bailed town, or he still desperately desires that notebook.




i would say lost notebook...
headphones are really easy to come by....fuck last i checked you can get them at dollar stores....i could be wrong thoe....


----------



## Supertramp (Mar 12, 2009)

shet, well i think it was a fair trade, they were massive fuckin headphones. cost me like $45, but whatever, easy come, easy go. now i got a sweet UP notebook, and he's got a sweet pair of headphones


----------



## Angela (Mar 12, 2009)

I can't speak for him but if I'd lost that notebook I'd want it back. Headphones can be replaced alot easier than personal letters and journals from years worth of traveling.


----------



## Supertramp (Mar 12, 2009)

oh, i carry it with me every day in case i see him again, but who can say when i will see sir adventurer again.


----------



## Labea (Mar 13, 2009)

maybe it wasnt his notebook.


----------



## macks (Mar 13, 2009)

that crossed my mind too. maybe you got taken for a ride completely!

anyway, bet there is some juicy stuff in that notebook.


----------



## Supertramp (Mar 13, 2009)

yea, kinda. for owning it for "8 years" there sure is little written in it. a sex story or two, love letters, n his death wishes. about it. it is gnarled up tho


----------



## finn (Mar 13, 2009)

If there's letters there, there's probably an address, right? Some cheap investigating can be done. I'm also thinking that trade was a strange thing to do. Maybe I'm too distrusting.


----------



## Supertramp (Mar 13, 2009)

nah, no address, but there is is gmas number, haha. i could always bill her! wouldnt that be a dick move


----------

